# Smoking Ban Letter Writing Party



## emeraldsmoke (Oct 10, 2006)

*SMOKING BAN LETTER WRITING PARTY*
​This Saturday, March 24, 2007
from 1:00 - 4:00 p.m.
at *C.I.G.A.R.* in​​​​*The Habana Room*​​​​Food, beverages, paper, pens, addressed envelopes, stamps and cigars provided.​​​​Lets all write our Texas representives (we will have all the lists) and let them know we do not support HB9 or SB368 that calls for a total smoking ban in Texas.​​​​R.S.V.P. by this Friday the 23rd so we can plan enough food & beverages.​​​​​2235 Thousand Oaks​​​Suite 104​​​San Antonio,Texas 78232​​​210-404-2626​​​www.cigar-sa.com​​​


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea.........if I was closer I'd be there. :ss 
Let us know how it goes.


----------

